# Internet of Things - IOT



## noirua (5 June 2021)

Device Authority partners with Medigate for securing the Internet of Medical Things security solutions
					

Device Authority, a pioneer in identity and access management (IAM) for the Internet of Things (IoT), and Medigate, an IoT device security and asset management company dedicated to healthcare,...




					www.sourcesecurity.com
				







__





						Internet of things - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (5 June 2021)

__





						Top Internet of Things Companies in Australia - 2022 Reviews | Clutch.co
					

Detailed client reviews of the leading Australia Internet of Things companies. Hire the best IoT developer in Australia.




					clutch.co
				







__





						Top Internet of Things Companies in the United Kingdom - 2022 Reviews | Clutch.co
					

Detailed client reviews of the leading United Kingdom Internet of Things companies. Hire the best IoT developer in the UK.




					clutch.co
				











						33 Internet-of-Things (IoT) Companies You Should Know
					

Check out 33 IoT companies connecting the world and expanding the vast Internet-of-Things.



					builtin.com


----------



## qldfrog (6 June 2021)

@noirua , IOT is and has been big in my tech world for a while, and indeed i believe it is a matter of time before it becomes the next speculative industry on the asx.
 with junior minors 2c companies becoming iot experts overnight
If you are aware of any genuine listing on the asx , we should all be interested


----------



## noirua (10 June 2021)

11mins 30secs in an Information video starts - after the chatter.


Wyld Networks announces offering of units in connection with the intended listing on Nasdaq First North Growth Market and publishes prospectus
Https://news.cision.com/wyld-networks/r/wyld-networks-announces-offering-of-units-in-connection-with-the-intended-listing-on-nasdaq-first-no,c3363825​Nasdaq First North Growth Market is a division of Nasdaq Nordic and an alternative *stock exchange* (legally a multilateral trading facility) for smaller companies in Europe.
*First North* is an alternative *marketplace* run by the various stock exchanges in Nasdaq. It does not have the same legal status as a *regulated market*. Companies on *First North* are *regulated* by *First North's* rules and not by the legal requirements stipulated for trading on a *regulated market*.
_Please note that as of 1 September 2019, the equity segment of Nasdaq First North MTF in Sweden, Finland and Denmark is registered as SME Growth Market and referred to as Nasdaq First North Growth Market._


----------



## noirua (10 June 2021)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> @noirua , IOT is and has been big in my tech world for a while, and indeed i believe it is a matter of time ...
> If you are aware of any genuine listing on the asx , we should all be interested



I held but sold SE1 which tried to make a go of IoT, then moved on to MEMS .

I wonder if the chip shortage will cause havoc with smaller companies ?


----------



## qldfrog (10 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I held but sold SE1 which tried to make a go of IoT, then moved on to MEMS .
> 
> I wonder if the chip shortage will cause havoc with smaller companies ?



The real issue is that we have no advantage: all hardware frim o/s , no specific areas we lead except some mining equipment.
And usually users as the hardware producers will also built software
So mining iot company developing mining purposed software...
Which is just all existing players


----------

